# Gammarus, aka Scud..I need help



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I brought in some shrimp one of these things was somehow in the shipment. It must have been a baby. It is in the newly set up 14T that has been a PITA from the get go. Have read and read they may be no problem in a tank with something that could keep the population down, but not this tank. 
This tank has ADA Amazonian I and an Ecco. Looks like the best options is taking the tank down and starting over. Fresh soil~~~

The filter, do you'all think that running PP over night would wipe out the egg population if there is one?
I feel like a total idiot I quarantine and dip everything. Have 3 rescue Goldfish as we speak that will quarantine for 45day before going in one of my tanks. Have learned a lesson the hard way with shrimp..
Will set up a 2-5G Quarantine asap

If anyone has any experience in this mater I really need your help.

The tank only has 5 shrimp as we speak and will remove as best I can.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I had never heard of these before, so had to Google it. Looks like many are Marine, but not all. Wikipedia said they're detrivores, so that's probably not a bad thing. I recently read that if you have an explosion of snails, it's not so much because snails are a nuisance, but because there is an abundance of food for them to thrive on. So an explosion of snails is really an indication that you have too many excess nutrients in the tank. I would guess the same is true here, especially since it's a new tank. In theory, the population should therefore decline over time as those things are consumed. 

If you want to get rid of them now, I would think that a couple small fish would do the trick. Something that isn't likely to eat your desirable shrimp, but will eat these. Shane suggested Apistos. You don't need to keep them in there long-term, just long enough to clean up the excess population. 

Michael


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

These are some ugly shrimp. 

Apparently they are more active at night as well.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is where I am at this hour. Pulled all the plants, draining the tank. I believe there is only one. With luck, again with luck that will tank care of it. The green shrimp in this tank are fed sparingly ever couple of day. That is it in the tank. A few snails that were hitch hikers. I had it in the turkey baster last night and it slipped out. Even my husband is helping with this. 

Questions. 
Would a PP dip of the plants kill this guy or any of its offspring??
Is there anything I could do to the tank short of taking it down totally that would eradicate life that a shrimp could live in. Temporarily. 

I am re-home the shrimp to small tank till this is resolved.
Suggestions!!!!

In chatting with some of the shrimp people they seem to be quite common with people that keep shrimp. 
Yes the night time is when I noticed it. That was the only part of this thing that I find humerus is that it is cute and has personality. Almost playing with me thought the glass. But I am far from amused..........


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

could put your goldfish in there... they'd probably hunt them down...


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought about that. Was talking to Mike earlier and laughably suggested putting a GF in there. Successfully found all the shrimp. Yea. Cannot find the Scud. 
I think I might fill it and install GF. Thank You both and tell Shane TY also.

What about the PP dip for the plants???


----------



## purgatori27 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have lots of amphipods/copopods in my Cherry Shrimp tank. They don't hurt anything, and they are quite entertaining sometimes. They are a great food source for Cichlids and such, but there really isn't anything that will hunt them down in a shrimp tank and not take out shrimp as well. As I read this thread, I was just thinking how I can't imagine tearing down a setup over these guys. Obviously, there's something that you really don't like about them, but I've never had scuds cause a problem.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never seen those in an aquarium but from what I found on the web they are not uncommon. There was a thread from a few years ago here at apc Gammarus, aka Scud

Some have suggested a Betta, I also like the apisto idea from shane.

Still would love to see pics of you green shrimp!!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Green shrimp are floating in the baby snail tank. I caught all of them!! Looks like one is full of eggs.
The tank is sitting with an inch of water covering the soil, still cannot find it. Spotted it twice yesterday and then vanished. Probably going to OD the tank with Excel, been told that should do it. 

As far as being obsessive about this, if I were to share plants with someone like we do in this club, would hate to post a disclaimer "These plants may contain Scuds" That being said I would have to have some fabulous excess to share like so many of you do..LOL
Thank You for your generosity with the plants.

The plants were growing like crazy in there, hopefully in the next few days the tank will be together again. 
It needed re-scaping anyway.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL...what a project. But I hope you get them all after going through all that!

Keep us updated, hope you get a good little batch of babies on the green shrimp


----------

